# Any one install FreeBSD9 amd64 on intel H55 chipset loptop?



## MengHX (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone installed FreeBSD 9 amd64 on an Intel H55 chipset laptop?

I installed FreeBSD 8.X on my laptop (Acer 4740G-i5-430M-640G-GT310M). After installing, I can't boot my laptop. Every time *I* install, my machine's HDD is damaged and can't enter BIOS!

Is the bug pointed to in the handbook?

Handbook: 2.2.1.3 FreeBSD/amd64 Architecture said:


> If you have a machine based on an nVidia nForce3 Pro-150, you must use the BIOS setup to disable the IO APIC. If you do not have an option to do this, you will likely have to disable ACPI instead. There are bugs in the Pro-150 chipset that we have not found a workaround for yet.



I am here to see if anyone encounters the same problem and if the FreeBSD 9 amd64 still has the same problem.

Thanks in advance!


----------

